# Delta Airlines Lounge time limits



## TinCan782 (Jun 17, 2022)

Sir, This Is an Airport...Not a WeWork
Delta Air Lines has instituted strict time limits on how long travelers can stay in their airport lounges.









Sir, This Is an Airport...Not a WeWork


Delta Air Lines has instituted strict time limits on how long travelers can stay in their airport lounges.




gizmodo.com


----------



## daybeers (Jun 17, 2022)

For the prices quoted, I don't think there should be a time limit.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jun 17, 2022)

Because I fly Delta from a small city market, often my connection times in ATL or MSP exceeds the 3 hour time limit. Why? Because of the scarcity of flights from DAY. There was one connection that I made in ATL when my plane arrived nearly 12 hours before my connection to a KLM flight to Amsterdam. (I read in the article that such a time span for a connection would be allowed, I guess.)

There is no question that some of the Sky Clubs--probably all of them--have capacity issues at times. During my long layover at ATL, it was interesting to watch as the Lounge repeatedly filled up, emptied out, repeat, etc. Some times of the day were busier than others. 

I didn't realize that the cost for a pass had risen to $545. But, if one used it enough, it would be easy to get $545 worth of enjoyment out of the membership just with the food and beverages available.


----------



## WWW (Jun 17, 2022)

Delta altered some of those new rules listening to "feedback" !
Yes the Sky Club is expensive but often the individual member is not paying the membership - it is on his business account
or some affinity credit card arrangement.
Your flight is delayed cancelled - don't go to the gate/ticket service counter pop into the club for getting things fixed.
With meager meals on the flights - the club is a nice place to grab a quick snack and beverage including an alcoholic
one to smooth the rigors of the mess be it due to weather equipment personnel although some clubs are crowded enough
to be not far from the traveling masses - still yet it is an escape.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Jun 17, 2022)

I think a lot of it has to do with all the airline credit cards now that give access. All the majors offer a CC with unlimited access for less than the yearly lounge fee.


----------



## jis (Jun 17, 2022)

I think as long as they do not kick long layover passengers out, for the rest - O and D - customers I think the three hour time limit is more than reasonable.

Of course then even for at least the originating customer there is the issue of the airline stepwise extending the time to departure by an hour at a time. In such a case the customer should be treated the same as a layover customer since it is not something they planned.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 17, 2022)

jis said:


> I think as long as they do not kick long layover passengers out, for the rest - O and D - customers I think the three hour time limit is more than reasonable.


Even for long haul flights check-in counters are rarely staffed more than three hours before departure so that sounds reasonable to me.



jis said:


> Of course then even for at least the originating customer there is the issue of the airline stepwise extending the time to departure by an hour at a time. In such a case the customer should be treated the same as a layover customer since it is not something they planned.


That's the sort of thing that seems to be forgotten whenever you hear "strict new rules" but hopefully they'll figure out an equitable solution.


----------



## WWW (Jun 17, 2022)

I have been in the Salt Lake City club when the capacity is at max and if your flight is within the hour - requesting you skip the visit.
Sometimes the distance to the boarding gate makes the timed visit to the club an effort with gulp bite and scram - hardly much of
a chance to use the facility as intended.
For the most part those using the club are the frequent flyers flying in business class seating in the front cabin and no need to
huddle at the gate for boarding or pre-boarding.
It all comes down to distance/time to the boarding gate determining the length of stay in the club.


----------



## BCL (Jul 15, 2022)

The only time I've ever been at one of these membership lounges was the United Club in Seattle, and that was when I arrived on another airline and used my AGR Select Plus status to get in. Really nice, although I wish I'd gotten a domestic beer. Saw a price list for beer on the counter and I didn't realize that it was only for premium beers, where domestic was complimentary.

Fortunately our bags weren't stolen, since we couldn't leave the post-security area to get them and then come back.

BTW - guess who is in a high ranking position for Delta Sky Club operations now.



Spoiler: General Manager, Delta Sky Club - Strategy & Program Management






https://www.linkedin.com/in/rizos/


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 16, 2022)

WWW said:


> For the most part those using the club are the frequent flyers flying in business class seating in the front cabin and no need to huddle at the gate for boarding or pre-boarding.


In the US lounge access comes mostly from paying annual subscriptions or earning passes through spending rather than booking a specific cabin. Also, while you're chilling in the lounge people at the gate are hearing things like "Because of Regulation X this flight now requires gate inspection of your passport, vaccine card, and boarding pass." You show up when boarding begins but the scanner makes an angry beep and they send you to the angry beep line to be reinspected for the third time. In the past you could look at physical boarding passes and see that yours did not have an extra stamp or sticker and get it resolved but here in the QR era there is no digital equivalent to clue you in.



BCL said:


> The only time I've ever been at one of these membership lounges was the United Club in Seattle, and that was when I arrived on another airline and used my AGR Select Plus status to get in. Really nice, although I wish I'd gotten a domestic beer. Saw a price list for beer on the counter and I didn't realize that it was only for premium beers, where domestic was complimentary.


Yeah, they really need to work on that. I'm not sure why they hide it. You'd think it would be a compelling reason to convince someone on a day pass to buy the full subscription.



BCL said:


> BTW - guess who is in a high ranking position for Delta Sky Club operations now.


Congratulations. On the one hand I'm disappointed that Delta no longer sells day passes, but on the other hand that's probably because their Sky Clubs would be overrun if they did.


----------



## BCL (Jul 16, 2022)

Devil's Advocate said:


> In the US lounge access comes mostly from paying annual subscriptions or earning passes through spending rather than booking a specific cabin. Also, while you're chilling in the lounge people at the gate are hearing things like "Because of Regulation X this flight now requires gate inspection of your passport, vaccine card, and boarding pass." You show up when boarding begins but the scanner makes an angry beep and they send you to the angry beep line to be reinspected for the third time. In the past you could look at physical boarding passes and see that yours did not have an extra stamp or sticker and get it resolved but here in the QR era there is no digital equivalent to clue you in.
> 
> 
> Yeah, they really need to work on that. I'm not sure why they hide it. You'd think it would be a compelling reason to convince someone on a day pass to buy the full subscription.
> ...



You suppose Anthony had any say in the decision? Either to discontinue day passes or to limit the time in the lounge?

I’ve had a few experiences with business class lounges, like Thai Airways in Bangkok. I was bored and tried reading a French language newspaper while drinking Scotch. Asiana was interesting in Kimpo Airport. It was a special waiting area open to all ticketed passengers. They didn’t have any food, but did have these skinny cans of Coke. We had to wait about 5 hours and it was almost a ghost town, but I’m not sure what they do to stock the fridge when they’re busy.


----------



## blueman271 (Jul 16, 2022)

Devil's Advocate said:


> In the US lounge access comes mostly from paying annual subscriptions or earning passes through spending rather than booking a specific cabin. Also, while you're chilling in the lounge people at the gate are hearing things like "Because of Regulation X this flight now requires gate inspection of your passport, vaccine card, and boarding pass." You show up when boarding begins but the scanner makes an angry beep and they send you to the angry beep line to be reinspected for the third time. In the past you could look at physical boarding passes and see that yours did not have an extra stamp or sticker and get it resolved but here in the QR era there is no digital equivalent to clue you in.
> 
> 
> Yeah, they really need to work on that. I'm not sure why they hide it. You'd think it would be a compelling reason to convince someone on a day pass to buy the full subscription.
> ...


I think most lounge access comes from credit cards. For example there are 3 different AMEX cards that allow free access to the SkyClub and 1 that allows access for a per-visit price.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 17, 2022)

BCL said:


> You suppose Anthony had any say in the decision? Either to discontinue day passes or to limit the time in the lounge?


Oh, is that what you meant? Looks like I misunderstood you. I have no idea either way



BCL said:


> I’ve had a few experiences with business class lounges, like Thai Airways in Bangkok. I was bored and tried reading a French language newspaper while drinking Scotch. Asiana was interesting in Kimpo Airport. It was a special waiting area open to all ticketed passengers. They didn’t have any food, but did have these skinny cans of Coke. We had to wait about 5 hours and it was almost a ghost town, but I’m not sure what they do to stock the fridge when they’re busy.


Asiana had no food at all? That's pretty rare for an Asian business class lounge in my experience. I figured I'd end up on Asiana at some point but it just never happened and now they're about to become part of Korean Air, which I found unimpressive. I used to like Thai Airways but Suvarnabhumi is an impractical hub and the airline itself has really fallen from grace over the years.



blueman271 said:


> I think most lounge access comes from credit cards. For example there are 3 different AMEX cards that allow free access to the SkyClub and 1 that allows access for a per-visit price.


When airlines are in a downturn most lounges join one or more credit card lists. Then when they're doing well again they put out signs telling cardholders to refrain from entering. Seems like they prefer subscriptions. International gateway lounges do operate on cabin access and there are card-only lounges like Centurion so I guess nearly all combinations are accounted for at this point.


----------



## BCL (Jul 18, 2022)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Oh, is that what you meant? Looks like I misunderstood you. I have no idea either way
> 
> 
> Asiana had no food at all? That's pretty rare for an Asian business class lounge in my experience. I figured I'd end up on Asiana at some point but it just never happened and now they're about to become part of Korean Air, which I found unimpressive. I used to like Thai Airways but Suvarnabhumi is an impractical hub and the airline itself has really fallen from grace over the years.



Yeah - I'm not sure why I put that in a spoiler, but Anthony Rizos has "General Manager, Delta Sky Club - Strategy & Program Management" as his current title in his LinkedIn profile. I recall when he left AGR it was to be an exec for Delta SkyMiles.

As for Asiana - it wasn't a business-class lounge. It was a large lounge open to all Asiana passengers. I'm not sure exactly how to describe it other than it was similar to the Amtrak waiting area at NYP - only bigger and where they had at least one small refrigerator stocked with small cans of Coke products.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 18, 2022)

BCL said:


> Yeah - I'm not sure why I put that in a spoiler, but Anthony Rizos has "General Manager, Delta Sky Club - Strategy & Program Management" as his current title in his LinkedIn profile. I recall when he left AGR it was to be an exec for Delta SkyMiles.
> 
> As for Asiana - it wasn't a business-class lounge. It was a large lounge open to all Asiana passengers. I'm not sure exactly how to describe it other than it was similar to the Amtrak waiting area at NYP - only bigger and where they had at least one small refrigerator stocked with small cans of Coke products.


Re Anthony: " ..Movin' on UP to the East Side!.."


----------

